# I tried attaching a wide angle lens to my fixed 85mm lens



## osumisan (Nov 4, 2011)

Even with the macro adapter, the photos will not focus.  I can look through the viewfinder and the autofocus of my Nikon D200 will show my subject in focus, but upon snapping the photo, the pictures is completely out of focus.  This is an add-on lens that screws onto my fixed 85mm lens.  When I hold only the wide angle lens in my hand and look through it, I can see the subject in focus when I move the lens a bit further from my eye.  Does this mean that this lens would only work on a zoom type lens rather than my 85mm fixed focal length lens?

Shooting with a Nikon D200
Nikon Nikor 85mm AF F/1.8 lens
Trying to add Neewer Digital High Def .45x super wide angle lens with macro Japan optics

Any advice out there from more experienced photographers than I?

Thanks,
Osumisan


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 4, 2011)

haven't tried that lens... but the Raynox DCR 250 I have works well on every prime I have that I have tried it on. No issues....

how does that one mount?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you post some examples?



> I can look through the viewfinder and the autofocus of my Nikon D200 will show my subject in focus, but upon snapping the photo, the pictures is completely out of focus.


Are you sure that it's out of focus and not just blurry from a slow shutter speed?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, why are you trying to use a wide angle adapter on an 85mm lens.  If it did work, you would just en up with the same view that you would get from a lens at 38mm....just with worse image quality.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Also, why are you trying to use a wide angle adapter on an 85mm lens. If it did work, you would just en up with the same view that you would get from a lens at 38mm....just with worse image quality.



I think they're reversing a lens mounted to the 85mm.


----------



## osumisan (Nov 4, 2011)

It's actually not even out of focus, there is a general haze over the entire photo.  My reason for trying the wide angle over the 85mm was when shooting indoor volleyball, the 85mm is perfect for shooting from the sideline to get close-up shots.  But to shoot a team photo or players posing, I have to stand way back and the wide angle lens would help in those situations.  Have shot volleyball with F/1.8 50mm and F/1.8 85mm and something in between would be ideal.


----------



## giulionic (Nov 4, 2011)

I used a 0.45x converter a couple of times, but the image quality was terrible; I think it will be better for you to change the lens or use a (slower, I know, but ISO are there to be used ) zoom lens.


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

osumisan said:


> It's actually not even out of focus, there is a general haze over the entire photo. .


 Chromatic aberration. Convert to b&w and see if it disappears.


----------



## osumisan (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your reply.  I tried switching to B/W and it remained out of focus and looking hazy.  My common sense tells me that either I am missing some sort of converter that screws between the camera and the lens or this type of add-on lens is only compatible with a zoom type lens rather than my 85mm fixed.


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

ah ok :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2011)

From what I can find its something like £/$10 in price - so there is the primary part of the problem. Its cheap, dirt cheap; which means the optics it uses are going to degrade the performance of any lens its attached to. Smaller sensor point and shoot type cameras might well get more gain than loss out of an attachment like this; but a DSLR type setup is going to be the opposite way. 


As for why its not working in focus the first thing I can think of is have you removed the built in macro converter? That should screw off the back of the adaptor. Otherwise the haze you are seeing is simply low level glass performance. 

As said above there are some cheaper good quality optics out there -eg the Raynox DCR250 - however for wider angle adaptors I've never read of any that were aimed at higher grade DSLRs that worked well.


----------



## dots (Nov 4, 2011)

Overread said:


> the first thing I can think of is have you removed the built in macro converter?



Yep..I wondered that too..a chunky screw-on filter on the back


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2011)

> Hi and thanks for your reply. I tried switching to B/W and it remained out of focus and looking hazy. My common sense tells me that either I am missing some sort of converter that screws between the camera and the lens or this type of add-on lens is only compatible with a zoom type lens rather than my 85mm fixed.


Have you considered that those wide angle converters are just crappy POSs?  That's certainly my opinion of them.


----------



## osumisan (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike, that is the conclusion I have come to...you get what you pay for and I sure did.  My photography friends tell me that if I really want a wide angle lens, get the real deal that attaches directly to the camera lens-mount!  I really appreciate all the feedback here.  It reinforces my opinion that I bought a POS


----------



## bazooka (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, you did get your money's worth.


----------



## osumisan (Nov 6, 2011)

knowledge has value, so for $30, maybe the information was overpriced but helpful all the same.


----------



## giulionic (Nov 6, 2011)

osumisan said:


> knowledge has value, so for $30, maybe the information was overpriced but helpful all the same.


good point of view


----------

